# Heures mensualisé



## Brigitte (14 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour, 
Je souhaiterais savoir je viens de signer avec un PE un contrat en AI.
Est-ce qu'on mensualise les heures par mois sur l'année comme pour un contrat en AC ? Par ex j'ai  un  contrat  de  30h/ s en AC donc j'ai  fait  ce calcul  30h×52 ÷ 12 = 130h .
Donc pour  les  contrats en AI est-ce  que l'on  fait  le même  ? 
J'espère  que je me suis  bien  expliqué 😀
Merci à  vous


----------



## Catie6432 (14 Décembre 2022)

En ne mettant dans le calcul que le nombre de semaines travaillées. Forcément 46 ou moins en année incomplète.


----------



## Lijana (14 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour Brigitte
AC. Calcul lissage sur 52 semaines. 

AI. Calcul selon les semaines programmée de travail. 

Plus calcul cp fin mai. Et paiement de cp en plus du salaire en juin.


----------



## Lijana (14 Décembre 2022)

Et vous devriez avoir 5 semaines communes de cp avec tous vos employeurs


----------



## assmatzam (14 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour,

Vous procédez de la meme façon que pour calculer sur une année complète 
A la seule différence que vous ne faites pas le calcul sur 52 semaines mais sur 46 semaines ou moins 

Par exemple
Contrat sur 44 semaines d'accueil 
( 8 semaines de non accueil)  5 pour l'AM et 3 sup pour le PE
4 jours d'accueil
30 heures par semaine 
Taux horaire  : 5,00 brut 

Votre mensualisation 
30 heures x 44 semaines x 5,00 brut / 12 mois = 550,00 euros brut mensuel
30 heures x 44 semaines / 12 mois = 110 heures mensualisées
4 jours x 44 semaines / 12 mois = 14.66 = 15 jours mensualisés


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (14 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour Je complète en précisant que votre rémunération étant basée sur le nbr de semaines d'accueil uniquement il y a obligatoirement maintient de salaire sur les lois ou les semaines de non accueil programmé sont posées, que ce soit vos 5 semaines de congés EN TEMPS ou les semaines décalées des parents.


----------



## Couleurcafe (14 Décembre 2022)

_Bonjour Je complète en précisant que votre rémunération étant basée sur le nbr de semaines d'accueil uniquement il y a obligatoirement maintient de salaire sur les lois ou les semaines de non accueil programmé sont posées, que ce soit vos 5 semaines de congés EN TEMPS ou les semaines décalées des parents_

*je ne comprends pas tout pouvez-vous être plus explicite merci*


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (14 Décembre 2022)

Eh bien la mensualisation reste identique même lors des périodes d'absence programmée. 

Exemple pour un contrat de 42 semaines d'accueil. Et 4 jours semaines de 9h, 36h. La mensu est 42 s X 36h /12 =126 h
Tarif horaire brut 6€
Rémunération 756€ y compris les mois où il y a pose de semaines de non accueil. 

Par ex 3 semaines posées en août = 756€.
C'est la base des AI, salaire identique quelque soit le nbr d'heures travaillées.


----------



## Couleurcafe (14 Décembre 2022)

OUPS ça y est j'ai compris votre explication; en faite cela veut dire que le salaire est idem tous les mois même ceux où il y a des absences programmées


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (14 Décembre 2022)

Oui, c'est le principe du lissage.


----------



## Couleurcafe (14 Décembre 2022)

Je comprends vite mais faut m'expliquer longtemps


----------



## Tatynou1 (15 Décembre 2022)

Couleurcafe a dit: 


> Je comprends vite mais faut m'expliquer longtemps


 comme moi  🤪


----------



## Brigitte (19 Décembre 2022)

Merci  🙂  beaucoup  pour  vos réponses cela  m'a  bien  aidé vous  êtes  au top 👍


----------

